# 260 reload brass ,etc



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Here what i found so far . Any comments ? Looking 80-100 grain brass ,etc .

Nosler 260 Remington 125 gr Partition
Rem Ammo 28936 260 Remington PSP, Core-Lokt Ultra 10bx , 140 grain 
Hornday , 6.5mm .264 Diameter 95 Grain Boat Tail V-Max 100 Count
LAPUA BRASS 260 REM UNPRIMED 100/BX (graf and sons)

Seem to have better luck with 6.5mm .264 in google .


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't really understand what your question is. Are you looking to purchase individual components to reload the .260 Remington cartridge? You want to reload cartridges with 80-100 grain bullets?

Lapua brass is very expensive! If you can't find .260 brass, you could resize .243 brass. Just make sure both the inside and outside of the case necks are well lubricated. Whenever I try to resize brass to a larger caliber though I find that if I run the brass only slightly up in the die and bring it back down and rotate the brass, that cancels any tendency for the case necks to be forced off-center. You could also resize .308 brass, but whenever you size brass down, you must check that your case necks are not too thick to properly chamber and can release the bullet upon firing.

You are correct that the proper bullet size for the .260 Remington is .264" or 6.5mm. If you want such I light bullet, I'm guessing you want to use it for varmit shooting? The Remington loads with the 140 grain Core-Lokt would be a very good choice for deer hunting, but less so for varmiting. The Hornady 95 grain boat-tails would be perfect for that.

By the way, what powder would you be wanting to use and what kind of rifle would you be shooting it in? You can find everything you need to reload the .260 at www.midwayusa.com. That's my favorate reloading supply company.

Good luck,
Michael


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes . From what i can find out i will have to reload to be able to shoot anything below 100 grain . I will also have to get a barrel especially design to handle 100 grains and below . Also , to save money on higher grain bullets (future hunting mule deer ) . . Yes on vermit (coyotes) . Do want to go 308 brass or 243 brass route for reloads (flexibility of using bullets for coyotes and maybe mule deer (future) (so that i wouldn't have to buy extra reloading equipment ? ) ? My understanding is that if you can get Remington brass , this way to go . Sorry about the babbling , not many people use rifle or reload for hunting around here .


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I really get the idea that you are having some confusion about rebarreling a rifle. For starters, you can purchase a 260 Remington caliber rifle from several different makers like Remington, Savage, Sako, etc, and no work will be needed. All of them will shoot lighter or heavier bullets to one degree. Some barrels meant for a heavy bullet will be found to work fine with a light bullet. The quicker twist really gets them spinning and they come apart in fine fashion when they hit a varmint. 

So here are your options:

Buy a factory 260 Remington caliber rifle and you are done.

Buy a rifle with a short action and standard bolt face. That means it is meant for a 308 length cartridge with a 0.473" recess in the bolt face. There are many calibers that are used in this action, from 22-250, 243, 257 Roberts, 308, 358 Win, etc etc. Once you get the rifle, take it to a gunsmith. He takes off the old barrel and you probably never see it again and you can forget about it. He installs a new 6.5mm barrel and chambers it to 260 Rem. Now you can shoot.

Or you can buy a short action, standard bolt face, then buy a stock and a barrel and have the gunsmith put it all together. 

For brass, I suggest buying factory ammo in 260 Rem caliber and firing it. Save the brass to reload later. Or buy empty new 260 Rem brass and load it. There is no need to neck down 308 or neck up 243 as long as 260 brass is available.

Here are 82 choices for 6.5mm bullets from one distributor:
6.5mm, 264 Cal (.264) | Rifle Bullets | Bullets | Brass & Bullets | Reloading Supplies |

You don't need a special barrel to shoot bullets under 100 grains. Try the factory barrel first. My 35 Whelen Imrpoved shoots everything from 90 grain bullets up to 300 grain. My AR is built for bullets up to 80 grains, I loaded up some 55 grain to get the scope on paper and found they shot under an inch. Try the bullets you want before you rebarrel.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

6.5 is an extremely ballistically efficent bullet...outside of "speciality bullets"...I recently picked up a 6.5x8mm wildcat built as a 1000yd shooter 15yrs ago.Apparently the person that built it did'nt know the value of a BNZ SS Mauser as that's the action it's built on.It has a 1 1/4" Shilen fluted barrel,a beautiful Corsican wood stock and came with a custom set of RCBS dies and 120 rds of ammo.....The son of the the guy it was built for decided to dremel the trigger for a lighter pul-really dumb unless you know what you're doing.I bought the whole unfireable(safely)rifle and access for 300.00 cash...Put a Timney trigger in w/2lb pull and even my old eyes bang our 500yd gong-20 out of 20...I am really liking the 6.5 bullet even though my other long distance shooters are .308 and .300 H&H Improved....Next I'm thing of putting a 6x45 barrel on an AR just for fun...


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I have some 6.5 Swedish Mausers that are great for game. The old 160 round nose bullet like Hornady sells will penetrate forever, and the 120-140 gr spitzers are flat shooting killers. Recoil is low. One of them is still full military and is saved for really nasty weather days when a scope would fill with snow or rain.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

just going by what i've read since their very little on 260 . Supposedly not many people have bought into buying the 260 . Glad you cleared up the brass issue . Many option if can't find just what you want . Thanks . I like your suggestion on buying a 260 from the get go . Any suggestion on where to get a 10 round clip ? for savage model 12 long rifle .


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Ed Norman said:


> I have some 6.5 Swedish Mausers that are great for game. The old 160 round nose bullet like Hornady sells will penetrate forever, and the 120-140 gr spitzers are flat shooting killers. Recoil is low. One of them is still full military and is saved for really nasty weather days when a scope would fill with snow or rain.


The 6.5 Swedish Mauser is one of the most under rated rifle/round combo going...a great rifle...I think it's because of it's metric designation....a famous PH in Africa(name escapes me)used a stock Swedish Mauser to cull over 150 elephants in the 40s and 50s..If anyone has a chance to pick one up for a good price-buy it-you won't be disappointed.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Wintergrower_OH said:


> just going by what i've read since their very little on 260.
> 
> I like your suggestion on buying a 260 from the get go . Any suggestion on where to get a 10 round clip ? for savage model 12 long rifle .


WG, do you already have a rifle chambered for .260 Rem, or are you just thinking of getting one? Do you already have a rifle you want to rebarrel, or will you have to buy a new rifle in some other caliber and re-barrel it to .260 Rem?

It really sounds like you are trying to dive into the deep end of the shooting pool without that much experience with firearms.

I myself am a big fan of .264 caliber, having two Swedish mausers, and most recently an AR in 6.5 Grendel. Safe to say I'm a 6.5mm lover.

But, that being said, there are many, many calibers out that will be much cheaper out of the box than a 6.5 mm. You could simply buy a generic .243 bolt and shoot both varmit and game bullets in it. That's the kind of gun you could pick up at your local Xmart for 399$.

That's not to say that you shouldn't get a .260, just that you'd spend significantly less money buying an off the shelf gun that's 98% as good.

By the way, Midway has model 12 magazines.
Mag Box 22-250 Remington 243 Winchester 7mm-08 Remington 308 Winchester M10 11 12 16 Short Action


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

I got allot answer off of savage forum . I might go the 243 route for the simple reason of not having to do reloads (local gun show) . Still going with the 260 . Found out that 243 neck up for 260 is way to go for reloads . less work than going the 308 neck down . If i could find a used 260 mountain rifle i might go this route (recoil is something to check out , etc ) . Its still early in ball game . I now have a better feel of what i want to do . Thanks for all the help .


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

My 260 is a Ruger M77 and it is a great rifle and round. Many whitetail have fallen to this rifle. I reload for it using mostly 129g Hornady Interlock bullets as they are very effective and relatively inexpensive. Once when I couldn't find Rem 260 brass I bought some Win 7/08 brass and just necked it down in the .260 die and the cases work perfectly. The 7/08 is .5mm larger and the .243 is .5mm smaller. The .260 and its Euro twin the 6.5x55 are perfect for 99% of big game hunting in the lower 48 imo. The 6.5mm bore is outstanding and several rifles sporting this bore reside in my safe. TTT


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Any thoughts on going the mountain rifle route for a 260 ? recoil differences , huge or minor between a mt. rifle (6lbs) and a more heavier rifle (11lbs). ?


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Definitely go with the lighter Mtn rifle. I do not enjoy carrying a heavy rifle hunting. The recoil from a .260 is considered very mild anyway and would not be an issue for an average person in a light rifle. When hunting you carry your rifle every step of the way and only shoot it once or twice if you are lucky. TTT


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks TTT . The nearest "good" gun store is 26 miles . I'm bless to have one top gun smiths for savage rifle 9 miles away .


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

good, pretty universal ammo supply, please investigate the Rem 7mmX.308 or as it is known 7mm/08. Walmart will likely have it everywhere they have a gun store.

Any guy you can get in .260, you can get in 7mm/08. If I had to make the switch, I'd be in a Rem Mod 7 7mm/08. Check the ballistics and trajectories and energies. As well bullet weights. IMO> its a surer deal than the .260 and I LOVE my 6.5's, had 3 Swedes, customed one for myself, gave my boys 1 each.



Wintergrower_OH said:


> Thanks TTT . The nearest "good" gun store is 26 miles . I'm bless to have one top gun smiths for savage rifle 9 miles away .


----------



## NVSmith (Aug 12, 2010)

-Here's a site that has a lot of information on the "smaller", e.g., below .30 cal, that I have found very useful: AccurateShooter.com 6mmBR.com -- Best Guide to Precision Shooting and Precision Rifle Accuracy
-In the "Search" feature just type in .260 Remington and you will get plenty of leads.
-Reloading and everything that goes with it has to become an interesting hobby for you or you will start to lose interest and cuss the day you started down that path. 
-You also have to figure out EXACTLY what it is you need and buy only that.
-Gun shows are a good place to get information; just beware of the "used car salesman" who insist that you absolutely need their whatever it is they are selling.
-If you have a local gunshop (NOT walmart) talk to the folks there about your plans and getting into reloading.
-Does your local library have or can they get any books on reloading? There are quite a few out there.
-Are you a member of the NRA? They have quite a bit of information available.
-One thing to watch: if you stray very far from the "standard" bullet weights when reloading the rifling twist in your barrel may be wrong for the new weight and you will get terrible accuracy. Check out the story on the .244 Remington as a cautionary tale.
-Good luck and let us know how everything turns out.


----------

